# Shimano E8000 vs. EP8 - how are they the same and different



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm making a video on this subject. Anyone try both? I've had a lot of time on both but wanted to hear from others about their experiences.

It should help others decide whether to spend extra for the EP8. And if the EP8 can now compete or is better than Specialized motors or Bosch or others.

fc


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll take a shot. One rattles and the other doesn't?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Bigwheel said:


> I'll take a shot. One rattles and the other doesn't?


Rephrased: One disengages fully and one doesn't.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

New updated clutch system. They used a sprag clutch in the e8000. Known to be pretty heavy and not fully disengaging. What'd they switch to? A roller-bearing clutch? Torque can change due to the gear ratios inside. Noise can be reduced by using maybe a plastic gear too. Kind of wary about any claims of being lighter weight, as there's always trade-offs somehow. That skidplate has to add a bunch of weight back.

The ep8 bike I'm looking at doesn't release until summer '21 or so, Marin Alpine Trail E2 (size M). Got over 8600 miles on an E8000.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

My buddy has been on a Bullit for about a month. I asked him about the rattle and he said what rattle? I told him the EP8 is known to rattle when cruising and not pedaling. He‘s now listening for the rattle, but yet to hear it. Loves the bike!


----------

